# New Hitch (and Trailer) Won't Release



## tdux3+j (Mar 28, 2009)

Just brought home new 250rs Outback and equalizer hitch. We cannot get the locking mechanism to release. Any suggestions?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

As there are a couple of different couplings can you post a picture of the one you have?

Lubrication - spray the mechanism with some white lithium grease.
Adjustment - Some have an adjustment, look for a nut underneath the coupler that can be loosened.
Action - Note that most slide back once the lock is released and not just lift straight up. So you may need to actually push down to release the lock then slide it back.


----------



## TurkeyBranch (Mar 12, 2009)

tdux3+j said:


> Just brought home new 250rs Outback and equalizer hitch. We cannot get the locking mechanism to release. Any suggestions?


I have to use the tongue jack to raise it up (and the truck) to take the pressure off. Then once I have the load leveler bars off I lower it down and unhook everything else. This also makes it easier for the wife to help. Instead of chancing the bar to snap back on her.

Sorry, thought you were talking about the load leveler bars. I don't use a sway bar thing, so....what ever anyone else says


----------



## amyk (Feb 13, 2009)

also, we had to jump on our hitch/bumper the first few times---then we lubed it, and alot easier

biggest thing is to make sure that 'tab' locking mechanism is up and slid back and that it doesn't drop back into the hole


----------



## tdux3+j (Mar 28, 2009)

amyk said:


> also, we had to jump on our hitch/bumper the first few times---then we lubed it, and alot easier
> 
> biggest thing is to make sure that 'tab' locking mechanism is up and slid back and that it doesn't drop back into the hole


Thank you all for your help. He was able to get it off. I had images of my husband towing the trailer to work until we could get it back to the dealer. Thanks again!!!!!!!!


----------



## tdux3+j (Mar 28, 2009)

tdux3+j said:


> also, we had to jump on our hitch/bumper the first few times---then we lubed it, and alot easier
> 
> biggest thing is to make sure that 'tab' locking mechanism is up and slid back and that it doesn't drop back into the hole


Thank you all for your help. He was able to get it off. I had images of my husband towing the trailer to work until we could get it back to the dealer. Thanks again!!!!!!!!
[/quote]

Thank you!! We weren't sliding the release back enough. Once we tried that it worked. Thanks again! It is nice to know that there is such a great support group out there!!!!


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

tdux3+j said:


> also, we had to jump on our hitch/bumper the first few times---then we lubed it, and alot easier
> 
> biggest thing is to make sure that 'tab' locking mechanism is up and slid back and that it doesn't drop back into the hole


Thank you all for your help. He was able to get it off. I had images of my husband towing the trailer to work until we could get it back to the dealer. Thanks again!!!!!!!!
[/quote]

Thank you!! We weren't sliding the release back enough. Once we tried that it worked. Thanks again! It is nice to know that there is such a great support group out there!!!!
[/quote]

Glad to see it all worked out... Musta been a little stressful!!


----------



## amyk (Feb 13, 2009)

yeah---my 14 year old daughter was the one quoting while I was typing...lol

we had wicked issues (we were stuck for like half hour--had to walk away for a bit) until we figured out the tab/lever back enough

she does most of the hitching/unhitching while I back the truck up and then we split up the rest....we're a great team....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I normally use my foot on the hitch and give it a rocking motion. This tends to always bring it off the ball with no problems.


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

One little trick that I found works is when you lift the lever and slip it back, it has a tendency to try to drop back. I found that if I slide it back, then run the shackle of my hitch lock lock back into the hole, it locks it open so it won't slip back into the locked position.

C


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I've had problems getting it to release if the hitch ball is pushing back against the latch. Our driveway is sloped up and the hitch ball pushes hard against the latch when I back in and park. After I chock the trailer I let the truck roll forward just a little so the hitch ball takes the pressure off the latch it will release easily.

Mike


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

camping479 said:


> I've had problems getting it to release if the hitch ball is pushing back against the latch. Our driveway is sloped up and the hitch ball pushes hard against the latch when I back in and park. After I chock the trailer I let the truck roll forward just a little so the hitch ball takes the pressure off the latch it will release easily.
> 
> Mike


Mike very good point.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

we found that adding a couple well lubed "words" help







, seems to work for Rick anyway


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

camping479 said:


> I've had problems getting it to release if the hitch ball is pushing back against the latch. Our driveway is sloped up and the hitch ball pushes hard against the latch when I back in and park. After I chock the trailer I let the truck roll forward just a little so the hitch ball takes the pressure off the latch it will release easily.
> 
> Mike


This has caught me as well. Truck in neutral, shoulder into jack, foot on the bumper and pushed hard. Worked for this flatlander









-CC


----------



## Dan H. (Jul 14, 2006)

This brings up a very good safety point







:

*If something on your hitch, or hitch assembly, is stuck or pre-loaded such that it will not disassemble or move easily, you should not try to force it to release in this condition. This is an indication that something is wrong. Pre-loaded metal has lots of stored energy and when that energy is released, it can cause serious injury to your body parts (like a finger







).*

You should alway try to find the source of the problem and relieve the forces on the hitch assembly. As stated in the previous responses, this can be done in several ways. Whichever way you choose please keep in mind this safety notice.

I don't mean to be preaching, I just got a little nervous about what I was reading in this thread







.

Be safe out there in the Outback.


----------

